# URGENT. Buying GPU in less than 24 hours. Help needed.



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

Less than 16 hours for the deals to expire.

So these are the choices -

1)Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1561-KR GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

2)Newegg.com - EVGA 012-P3-2078-KR GeForce GTX 560 Ti - 448 Cores (Fermi) Classified Ultra 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

*3)Newegg.com - HIS IceQ X H785QN2G2M Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

4)Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-1GD Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card*

Its pretty obvious that the 7850 would be the best choice. But which one - Gigabyte or HIS ? 

*1) HIS = more VRAM (2 GB vs 1 GB)
2) Gigabyte has been OCd to 900 mhz compared to HIS at 860mhz. 
3) Gigabyte variant seems to have a better cooler. 
4) Reviews on the HIS model are more and convincing whereas Gigabyte has only 1 review.*


DOUBT - Knowing that the 386 CUDA cored 560 Ti is completely ousted by the 7850, I wanted to know how does the 448 CUDA cored 560 Ti compare to the 7850.




Where are TD people when u need them most 
It seems I ll have to make a call myself. It would probably be the HIS one if no one replies till 5 AM.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2012)

HD7850 2GB ( the extra vram will come handy for sure ) is what you should get and though 23 fans are better one fan is enough to keep the HD7850 cool and you can Oc the card manually anytime.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

F***. The HIS one went out of stock.

WHat to do ?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 22, 2012)

Are you buying from Newegg or from India?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

Newegg.

Since the 2GB HIS went out of stock, I am planning to get a GTX 560 Ti 448. AFAIK it is as good as a 570/7850.
But since it consumes a lot of power, my question is "*can I OC the 560 Ti 448 to ~ 900-950mhz*"

My specs - i5 3570k (stock)
1*24x optical (Samsung)
1*1TB 7200 RPM sata 6 (WD caviar blue)
NZXT guardian 921 rb

*PSU - GS 600
*


----------



## Cilus (Nov 22, 2012)

Buddy, don't go for GTX 00 series. Apart from Power Consumption, it also has other short comings. I think you haven't checked my article about the Compute Performance of Graphics card and how it is important in Gaming. If you have time, have a look into that. DirectCompute based compute algorithm is very common now a days to implement different image options like Ambient Occlusion (AO), Depth Of Field (DOF), HDR, Dynamic Texture Decompression etc. As a result current DirectX 11 games can take huge benefits from Cards with good Compute Performance. Because of that reason a GCN based card is recommended here.

Another thing is VRAM size, a field where all the GTX 500 series cards fail short. In previous games, 1GB memory used to be okay for resolution up to 1080P but now a days, the VRam requirement increases a lot. Take the example of Max Payne 3 where you can't enable high AA settings if your Graphics card is less than 2GB. So 2GB Frame buffer is highly recommended here.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

OP hasn't mentioned his budget.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

180$ (after rebate) ...
~200$ prior to rebate

And currently newegg has only Gigabyte OC variant of the 7850 available in that range. And it is known for crashing in game as most of the reviews on newegg  suggest.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

Get this:-

Newegg.com - HIS IceQ H787Q2G2M Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

$190 after rebate with free shipping. Plus you get  Far Cry 3 free.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

I had a look at it yesterday but the length of that card is 11.6" 
Not sure if it will fit in my guardian 921.

Edit - 11.7" indeed.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

Well you can measure it to see whether it will fit or not.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

Measured the available space - 
Its ~ 10.5"
Anything below 10" = safe
Anything close to 10.5" = a tight fit


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

Go for nVIDIA then, their cards will fit easily.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

By that u mean - Buy the 560 Ti with 448 cores ?

Cilius's post gives me nightmares.



Cilus said:


> I think you haven't checked my article about the Compute Performance of Graphics card and how it is important in Gaming. If you have time, have a look into that.


Can I have a link for the same ?


Thought I should mention this -  The 560 Ti with 448 CUDA cores has 1.25 Gb of VRAM ... though not 2 GB but at-least better than 1 GB.

The black friday traffic has started to crank up.  I ve already lost the HIS 7850. I need to make a decision asap


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

Arre no, I was referring to the 660Ti. Anyway, didn't find a better deal for that series. But find something else:-

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card (11199-03-20G)

Newegg.com - HIS H787F2G2M Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100354OCL Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card


Check the length of the cards. Really, you should have done all this "hard" work.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

Really appreciate ur efforts. But none of them under 180 ... Min price 195 $

How about this ?
Newegg.com - HIS H785F2G2M Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

This is what was drawing me to the 560 448 (1.25GB) - 
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores 1280 MB Review | techPowerUp

It shows the card to be equivalent to the 570 and slightly better than the 7850.
Also it can be OCd to ~ 950 mhz without altering voltage.

*I also read in a forum (560 Ti 448 vs 570 vs 7850 - AnandTech Forums), 
OCd 560 448 (~1ghz) = stock 580.
*
But again,what I gained from Cilius's post - kind of shook my stand.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

Increase your budget a bit, and get one of the 7870s, you won't regret that extra cost.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

I seriously cant. Its not in my hands. Coz I ordered a VSonic GR02 for 40 $ and all thats left in my brothers card is 204.88$ (price prior to rebate should be lesser than this for placing the order)


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok, got your point.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> Increase your budget a bit, and get one of the 7870s, you won't regret that extra cost.



I do second that

And I guess this is what Cilus what talking about 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/165129-gaming-rig-around-130k-9.html

Sorry, posted before seeing your reply 

Getting the Gigabyte 7850 is your best bet right now, and its 9.5 inches


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

Get the Gigabyte one:-

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 23, 2012)

No the GIGABYTE card has stability issues. Read in the reviews on newegg.
My brother agreed to buy a GTX 660 or the 7870 (whatevers cheaper) later when he has renewed his card.

*CLOSE THE THREAD.*


----------

